# Back to last summer



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

My sister just gave me this pic of Cazzie and her little girl, Taylor, which was taken last July when Cazzie was almost 4 months old. He will be one year old April 2nd. It is so cute I can't resist posting it! Taylor did the bow in his hair - now he's too grown up and manly for such a thing!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Cazzie and Taylor look very cute. Happy Birthday to Cazzie.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Aww I love that picture. Cazzie and Taylor are very cute together.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Beautiful little girl and very cute puppy!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Adorable!!
Happy Birthday Caz!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Beautiful picture of Cazzie and Taylor.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

What a great picture - Cazzie and Taylor are both adorable - together they're priceless. 

Hey! I'm in Royal Oak, perhaps we can get a playdate going?

Jill


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Jill in Mich said:


> Hey! I'm in Royal Oak, perhaps we can get a playdate going?
> 
> Jill


Would love to get together this summer for a playdate. Another gal on the forum (can't think of her name right now, will have to do some looking) is from Macomb and she might be interested too!

Suzy


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What an adorable photo!


----------

